# Big score



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

I went east to hunt some big trout and get away from the steelhead circus last week and it paid off! We were stripping big streamers. We rolled a couple nice fish and I was able to hook up and get this old soul to the boat. We taped him at 25". My personal best brown trout.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Great job! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Great job!browns are such a beautiful fish.good eats too!


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

That is a trophy. Nice fish.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Very nice; can't beat the East side :coolgleam...


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome Au Sable Brown Trout!!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Great looking brown !!!!


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice fish! Congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Indeed


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Stoked.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Look at the snout on that thing. You'll remember that one for awhile.:thumbup:

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

